# Un-hypnotizable?



## Chrissie1177 (Mar 24, 2003)

I was just wondering if anyone has NOT received any relief of their IBS symptoms from hypnotherapy. I have heard such good things on this BB about hypnotherapy, so I decided to try it about 3 months ago. There was really only one hypnotherapist in my area and she did not perform gut-directed therapy and frankly, knew nothing about IBS. But I decided I had nothing to lose by trying it. I also had found a website that was offering a protocol for gut-directed hypnotherapy to certified hypnotherapists, which I passed along to my therapist, hoping that she would get it and use it on me. Unfortunately, she never even attempted to obtain this protocol and just continued to use general relaxation techniques and hypnotherapy on me. I didn't think they were working at all and at my last appointment, the therapist and I both agreed that it was not beneficial for me to continue seeing her. Everyone else seems to have such positive results. Has anyone else not gained ANY relief of their symptoms from hypnosis? Is it possible that I am un-hypnotizable? Does it take time to "train" yourself to become hypnotized and was I not giving it a fair chance? Or could it be that this therapist was just looking to write me off as a patient because she knew nothing about my disorder and had no desire to try and learn. I tend to think it was the latter since she made NO ATTEMPT to obtain the hypnosis protocol for IBS patients in the 3 months that I was seeing her. Thank you for any opinions you all may have.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Chrissie, I think there is a percentage of folks who are hypnosis resistant. But I'm not sure on the actual number. I would guess that it is a small.For IBS, I think it is probably critical for the hypnotherapy to be Gut Directed for it to have a significant impact on symptoms.You might try purchasing a program like the IBS 100 program or others that you can do at home, which are gut directed.BQ


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

hypnosis is something you learn and sometimes it takes time. If the person you saw did not know IBS she should not have taken you on as a client. If she is licensed this is reportable and if you feel uncomfortable doing this sent me a note and I'll look into it if you like or eric can?Bada


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Chrissie,Just to fill you in on a few things, I hope I can be of some help.There is a very small percentage of persons who cannot get into the relaxation state, but you are in full control at all times, and so saying "hypnotizable" really means that you do or do not allow yourself to go into that state, the therapist guides you. It doesn't necessarily mean that you are unsuccessful, but you may not have felt comfortable, knowing that she did not pursue something that would have been helpful to you. So perhaps your mindset was already discouraged in advance, so to speak.As for qualified IBS hypnotherapists, there is a specific list of questions to ask your therapist to see if they are qualified to treat IBS. There are also professional associations that may be able to hook you up with someone in your area.Here are the Questions Mike says to ask a therapist before considering taking therapy for IBS Treatment:Q: How long have your been practicing IBS hypnotherapy in particular?A: Minimum of two years; IBS is complex, no two are alike.Q: Can you help IBS sufferers?A: If they give you any other answer besides a definite yes, or say they are willing to try, but never have before, then reconsider.Q: What is your success rate with IBS patients?A: Minimum of 80% reduction in symptoms; and ask how they arrive at their figures.Q: What is IBS?A: If they don't know, don't go!Q: How many sessions will it take?A: You need to know to plan for your budget. Should show some improvement after the fifth session (though factors such as general health, stressors, duration and intensity of IBS etc. will enter into the equation.)General Questions to Ask:Q: Where did you train?A: Some credentials are more credible than others. A minimum of 2-3 years training in hypnotherapy plus 1 full year internship is the minimum.Q: How much will this cost?A: Insurance coverage may or may not cover; be cautious with payments up front.Q: Do you receive an audio recording of your session?A: Progress will result more quickly if you are given a tape of each session to use at home.Q: Do you have letters of recommendation from past patients that I can view?A: Most IBS patients are very grateful for help and the therapist should be able to give you referrals if needed. (Naturally, privacy may require that no names are given, but usually there are some that don't mind sharing their success to help others.)Q: Do you offer a pre-session consultation?A: Absolute necessity to determine goals, your personality, etc. for the best treatment outcome.And a question that the therapist should ask YOU, as a perspective patient:Have you been seen and diagnosed with IBS by a medical doctor? If they don't ask you this, then look elsewhere.Also, it may be that your personality may not quite fit the style or personality of the therapist even if they sail thru the questions.( I am thinking of a TV therapist, though good, that would reduce me to tears... that is for my sensitive personality!)To find a qualified clinical hypnotherapist in your area, contact one (or several) of these organizations, and do a search/ask for a search, for a qualified IBS hypnotherapist near where you live: (these are in no particular order, and it is just a listing, not a recommendation)American Council of Hypnotist ExaminersGlendale, CA818-242-5378www.sonic.net/hypno/ache.htmlThe American Insitute of HypnotherapySanta Ana, CA714-261-6400The American Society of Clinical HypnosisDes Plaines, IL708-297-3317www.asch.netInternational Medical and Dental Hypnotherapy AssociationInternational HeadquartersRed Oak, MI800-257-5467 or local: 248-549-5594www.infinityinst.comMilton H. Erickson FoundationPhoenix, AZ602-956-6196www.erickson-foundation.org(For a therapist in the UK, the UK IBS Register, which is founded by Mike Mahoney, lists qualified IBS Therapists for that region.)The protocol you are speaking of is a gut-directed method and is currently available to therapists who meet certain qualifications, and other gut-directed therapies are also being used by other hypnotherapists. The protocol that is used in the IBS Audio Program is gut-specific and is a bit different method than the gut-directed which is used by most hypnotherapists for their protocol. It is based on the way people learn and grow, and the technique is called OPSIM and is only used by Mike and his program. (Around 3000 IBS patients have successfully used Mike's gut specific method, either in person with Mike or with the recorded program.) Also, they are cost effective in that they cost less than one session in most cases, of in person therapy. And you can do it at home.In answer to your questions, yes, it does take time to see results, and for relief everone is different, but the positive results overall for the majority of IBS patients have proven that it is a viable and proven method. Don't get discouraged about it, in your case it sounds like you just didn't find the correct therapist.And if you are unable to find one through the resources above, you may want to give some consideration to Mike's program! (Of course, I am biased!) Take care, and I hope this info was helpful to you!All the best.Marilyn~Helping Mike to Help Others~


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2003)

Speaking from experience, Chrissie.... sometimes some people need more than the hypno initially... possibly short-term medication, and often...CBT.As a sufferer with experience, I highly recommend CBT in conjunction with hypno.I've also experienced both kinds of hypno... in an office with a therapist and via Mike's IBS Audio 100 Program.... and I achieved the most success with Mike's IBS Audio 100 Program.. I think because I was able to relax more in my own private environment.Hope this helps, Evie


----------



## AZMom (Oct 13, 1999)

Everyone can be hypnotised. We are all in a trance state many times during the day.For instance:Have you ever been driving a route you have diven hundreds of times and thought to yourself "I'm home already? How did I get here?" You've been in a trance state...that is simply your conscious mind has moved to the side and your subconscious has basically done the driving. If some danger would present, perhaps the driver in front slamming on the brakes, your conscious mind would kick back into gear and take over. OR, your child is playing video games or watching tv. You call and call and they don't hear you. Their concentration is focused and their subconscious mind is engaged. When you wave your hand in front of their face their conscious mind checks back in and you have their attention.You have to allow yourself to be hypnotised. You can fight it and choose not to be placed in a trance. However, a good hypnotherapist should explain this at the beginning of a session.The whole point here is that it is not simply hypnosis that helps IBS. It is gut-specific. The therapist must know IBS and use an established protocol. If you have to give your therapist a lession in IBS you have the wrong therapist!AZ


----------

